# Unable to load aufs module

## Robert S

I have tried to install sys-fs/aufs2-0_p20090504.  It compiles OK but I get a number of warnings.  When I try to load the module I get:

# modprobe aufs

FATAL: Error inserting aufs (/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/misc/aufs.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

dmesg gives me this:

aufs: Unknown symbol __lookup_one_len

aufs: Unknown symbol do_splice_to

aufs: Unknown symbol security_inode_permission

aufs: Unknown symbol lookup_hash

aufs: Unknown symbol fsync_super

aufs: Unknown symbol do_splice_from

aufs: Unknown symbol do_truncate

aufs: Unknown symbol deny_write_access

aufs: Unknown symbol security_inode_readlink

Is there something missing from my kernel config or is there some other problem?

----------

## ColdFusion

I'm also getting this error with the latest Xen kernel. 

Would be good if there was a solution to this.

----------

## Robert S

I managed to get unionfs-fuse working from this URL http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo.  It seems to do the same thing as aufs2 for my purposes.  I haven't found any solution to the actual problem.

----------

## ColdFusion

OK, I've got this working...

I added this ebuild to my portage overlay and emerged it.

The output generated when I emerged it was this:

```
 * Kernel patches have been installed. You should do

 *    cd '/usr/src/linux'

 *    patch -p1 <'aufs2-kbuild.patch'

 *    patch -p1 <'aufs2-rt13-29.3.patch'

 *    patch -p1 <'aufs2-standalone.patch'

 *    patch -p1 <'ecryptfs.patch'

 * (unless you have already done so for this kernel version)

 * and then cleanup and recompile your kernel, selecting

 *    Filesystems/Miscellaneous Filesystems/aufs

 * in the configuration phase.
```

So I patched my kernel sources, reconfigured, recompiled and everything now works  :Smile: 

----------

## wim-x

I got the same error as Robert S in his first post for aufs2-0_p20091214 and aufs2-0_p20090916-r1.

This when emerging it on an x86 against gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6. Build with kernel-patch and without, both not resulting in a menuconfig kernel option. Also, not seeing Coldfusion's generated output on any of the emerge runs.

regards, Wim

----------

